# HERF York, Pennsylvania on 25 Feb 2006



## BrewMeister (Jan 12, 2006)

At the Cobblestone Sports Bar in York, PA. Saturday, 25 Feb 2006 starts at noon. Hope to see some other Gorillas there.
Just passing on the word, I'm not the organizer.
For more info.


----------



## BrewMeister (Jan 12, 2006)

*Only a couple days away... any Gorillas up for a HERF?:w*


----------

